# Roseline Sharks



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I keep looking at this fish, i think they are really cool. I am debating still about the discus, hopefully the tirp to Cinci Discus will help me clear up some ideas. Anyone know where to get roseline sharks? Only place i can find them aroudn here is aa and they are $40 before discount. Thats alot when im thinking abotu six for the 75. Any know if they would work well with rainbows?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

They are a very cool fish but there is no way I'm paying $40 each for them. $20 would be pushing it for me since I would want at least 12 of them  

Have you looked into online sources? I know Russ had some but I don't remember where he got his. You may want to PM him and ask for specifics.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

I found a few online sources, but they wanted more than AA before shipping. I am going to look around for a few more places. I think russ said he got some at A&E, seems to be where he gets much of his fish. I think he also said something like 10 dollars each.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I don't know the complete facts, but somebody told me these fish are a cold water species that don't do well in warmer water. I'd check that out before dropping $20 or more each on these.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Not sure where you heard that but i found this...http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/denison.xml

This may mean I can get my dicus also :biggrin:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Sean,

I got mine at www.thatpetplace.com in PA. They were $10, but later started charging $20. I don't think they have them anymore. www.azgardens.com/ has them for $18, but shipping would be a lot.

I also got a few from Jason at Aquatic and Exotics and they were around $18 or $19.

They are really nice fish. They are gentle for being barbs, but I wouldn't put them with Discus - they are very active, can get big (6"), and I would bet that Discus would react badly to them. Of course, you never know until...

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt, 

Could you call and see if they have any, A&E? 

Russ you could be right, but i have seen a few pages saying Discus would be ok with them. If i had another larger tank to move one or the other two, i woudl try it...but i dont and i was told no more


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

A&E got them in at my request. He doesn't like to stock them because they are so expensive and he is less likely to sell them. Understandable.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I wonder if he would be willing to get more in for us. Matt how many would you get at that price, still 12?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I wonder if he would be willing to get more in for us. Matt how many would you get at that price, still 12?


If I had a tank for them, I would be interested in 6 to start with. Unfortunately, I don't have a tank to put them in at the moment. My new 75g is about as full of fish as I want it to be and the other 75g will be if I get some more Apistos.

Given their size, I would prefer to put them in something like a 125 or 180g minimum. I prefer smaller fish in my tanks so I can enjoy their schooling action  The longer/deeper tank (180) would give them much more room to swim I think.

If I happen to get that 180g or larger tank I have always wanted, then I will stock it with some Roselines


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

265 :supz:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I have 2 Roselines in my 125. I've been through 4 of them. They don't acclimate/transport well. 

My first try I made a trade at the LFS and took home 2 of them. One died in the bag on the way home. It was still breathing when I got home but couldn't move. I guess it suffocated. 

I took the dead one back along with some more items for trade and came home with 2 more. This time I personally bagged them in a huge bag. They made the transport home just time. I drip acclimated over about 2-3 hours. and released them into the tank. The next morning one of the newer ones was dead. 

The 2 that I have are doing great and eat like pigs. They're very active most of the time. They either hang out in a dark corner shaded by some Amanaia, swim from one end of the tank to the other, or pick around in the gravel for something to eat. 

I've never seen them go after any other fish or be attacked by any fish. My cardinal tetras like to hang out with them(close enough in appearance, I guess). 

Someone stated that they heard that these guys are cold water... I'd say that's not likely. They're from India(regularly gets up to 120+F there). There was recently a thread on the net where this guy went hunting for them in the wild. If I remember correctly the temps were up around 100F if not more while he was searching. The water that they were in had to be pretty warm 

I'm hoping to add about 5 more to the tank, giving me a total of 7 in a 125gal tank. I'll do that one after I win the lottery  The price of these guys is INSANE. Most stores in my area (Atlanta) retail them for $40-50 each. I just heard from a friend that there is fish store in the "China Town" portion of Atlanta where this guy is selling them for $12.99 each because he imports them directly from Singapore. If I get more, I have a feeling this will be where I get them. 

You guys should check around the ethnic parts of your cities. Fish stores in predominately asian areas are notorious for having low prices and hard to find (sometimes even illegal) fish. I know plenty of people out in California who have bought Asian Arowanas(Cities II species), Piranha(illegal), and Snakeheads(illegal) in China Town... Dirt cheap too, I might add. 

That's my .02


----------

